# WTB Penn 525 Right Side Plate



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a hairline crack in the right hand sideplate in one of my 525s. (That's the side with the handle on it)
If there are any members who have a 525 they are parting out. I'm looking for one. Just the plate by itself is fine. 

Note to Dave.. Please resist the urge to do anything pertaining to my thread.. Don't even comment! Even if you have one you are willing to GIVE ME.. I'm not intersested ....


----------

